

Check Out What Happened When I Unsubscribed From Groupon’s Email - AndrewWarner
http://mixergy.com/check-out-what-happened-when-i-unsubscribed-from-groupon-coms-emails/

======
patio11
Speaking of which, I had a very pleasant account cancelation experience
recently. I used to subscribe to SEOMoz but didn't get much use out of it in
the last year and decided to cancel. They sent me to a very nice rescue page
which combined a good last-effort attempt to save the relationship with an
honest, upfront, easy click here to cancel workflow. Major points from me on
both counts. The last stage of the cancel workflow was "You account is
canceled but will run until $ANNIVERSARY?_DATE. We'll give you a last week
totally free if you take our exit survey." (They also had some language to
make clear they were not pulling an AOL on you and that you'd be canceled
after the week ws up.)

That was so brilliant that if I had a service which could be canceled I would
have implemented the minimum version of it in the spot.

~~~
qeorge
I'd like to second this, my account cancellation with SEOMoz was handled
wonderfully as well. In my case, I simply sent them an email, and got a very
nice response back within minutes letting me know everything was taken care of
and I wouldn't be billed again.

Its really important to me how a company handles parting ways. Because their
cancellation experience was so easy I am more likely to reopen my account
again in the future.

Note: SEOMoz's Pro service is a great deal if you need the tools it provides.
I canceled simply because our workload shifted, but would re-up in the future.

------
richcollins
ShopItToMe is really smart about retaining users that want to unsubscribe:
<http://emailmarketingvoodoo.com/blog/tags/tag/unsubscribe>

~~~
josefresco
The _take a break/less often_ features are killer. I wonder if Constant
Contact would jump for something like that (or already has).

------
biggitybones
There's nothing I love more than having fun with something most companies try
to convolute and make impossible. Great, honest mechanisms that in some cases
reverse the negative process.

~~~
Hexstream
I'm looking forward to seeing that being copied excessively all over the place
so much that it becomes cliché and boring...

~~~
NEPatriot
Maybe this happens for most but for those companies who can take this concept,
iterate on it and make it work it's a good move.

------
mildweed
Direct example link:

[http://www.groupon.com/minneapolis-
stpaul/unsubscribed?mid=9...](http://www.groupon.com/minneapolis-
stpaul/unsubscribed?mid=96988&amp;addx=reddit@me.com)

EDIT:

Something's funky there. It worked earlier this AM when clicking from here:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/b1fyl/this_is_wh...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/b1fyl/this_is_what_happens_when_you_unsubscribe_from/)

~~~
AndrewWarner
I'm getting a 404 on that.

~~~
Frazzydee
The entire site is down right now: <http://www.groupon.com>

Sucks when something goes viral and I can't visit the site to find out more
about them.

~~~
83457
Must be a odd discussion to have in the office... "servers went down due to an
over-welling demand for our unsubscribe page -- subscriptions are up 3000%"

------
SandB0x
Can't view the video on phone - can anyone summarize?

~~~
gridspy
"Derrek" wanted you to read the newsletter. Because you didn't want to, you
now have the chance to "Punish" him. Clicking on the "punish" button leads to
a video of Derrek receiving a hot coffee to the face and sinking off the
chair.

After your punishment, they asked you if you wanted to make up for being mean
by resubscribing.

Inventive, if cruel.

~~~
SandB0x
Thanks

------
lolcraft
It's really that the message they want to send? "If you unsubscribe, it's like
you kicked that guy in the nuts! Hope you're happy now (jerk)!" Even being
satire, that has some creepy connotations of emotional blackmail.

Well, at least it's optional.

------
payjo
I think this is just brilliant. Better than getting something for free. This
actually makes me want to resubscribe.

------
NEPatriot
brilliant marketing one to copy cat in some form for sure

------
btipling
There is no drink in that drink. :(

------
jmonegro
This made my day.

------
fnid2
I like mixergy, but the advertising is a real turn off.

~~~
PStamatiou
I don't understand this big hold up about advertising. He's making a living.
As long as he provides excellent content, what do you care? I have advertising
on my blog as well and it pays a lot of my bills right now and helps me work
on my startup more, but none of my readers have mentioned that the ads annoy
them because I always have good content. For example I live-blogged Startup
Riot 2010 on wednesday <http://paulstamatiou.com/live-blogging-startup-
riot-2010>

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Agreed. The ads are really relevant too: Wufoo, grasshopper, and shopify are
all very useful resources for entrepreneurs. I actually want more ads, because
I trust the services + recs that Andrew puts up.

~~~
NEPatriot
As long as I'm not being sold on "how to get ripped in 1 week" or have ads
shoved down my throat I think it's fine. The interview starts off with 10-20
seconds of ads and there it is.

Did you guys notice Andrew monetized the site now? With a "how much would you
pay model" where the users can choose what to pay per month.

(pay to access older interviews)

~~~
fnid2
See that I appreciate. Much better than hear the same message about the same
company every time. We all know about shopify. It's all the buzz. I don't need
a shopify, i have paypal. I don't need woofoo. I have skype already.

Let the companies create a video and submit it to play and pay $20 for the
spot. Spice it up. Make the advertising entertaining.

Does he even really need the advertising? Why not use the time to talk about a
startup in his community?

